# Malware Wipe and Pest Trap Removal



## Baconml (May 26, 2006)

I have run AdAware, Norton and Spybot and cannot get rid of spy/malware that tries to get me to purchase Malware Wipe and/or Pest Trap. I saw a similar post on your site with helpful advice and I am hoping I can have as much luck!

One of the messages comes out a yellow triangle with an exclamation point icon and it states something along the lines of "warning, your computer has spyware - click here to remove it". If I click a Malware Wipe removal site comes up. I did not download the Malware Wipe. 

The other icon flashes between a red circle with a diagonal line through it and a green wheelchair like looking icon. When clicked, a site for Pest Trap comes up. I did not download Pest Trap.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please download *SmitfraudFix* (by *S!Ri*)
Extract the content (a folder named *SmitfraudFix*) to your Desktop.

Open the *SmitfraudFix* folder and double-click *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select option #1 - *Search* by typing *1* and press "*Enter*"; a text file will appear, which lists infected files (if present). Well get them next step.
Please copy/paste the content of that report into your next reply.

*Note* : *process.exe* is detected by some antivirus programs (AntiVir, Dr.Web, Kaspersky) as a "RiskTool"; it is not a virus, but a program used to stop system processes. Antivirus programs cannot distinguish between "good" and "malicious" use of such programs, therefore they may alert the user.
http://www.beyondlogic.org/consulting/proc...processutil.htm

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe: http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/files/HJTSetup.exe
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Baconml (May 26, 2006)

All:

I followed the instructions for Smitfraud.fix.

It worked. 

Thanks for all your assistance.

Baconml


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

You should post a hijack log

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe: 
http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=tpmod;dl=item5

Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## Baconml (May 26, 2006)

Folks:

Your assistance help me solve my issue.

Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

For all the people that posted to this thread, please start your own thread to address your issue. Don't jump on another thread, it makes it impossible for the security folks to keep it straight.

I'm going to close this one, please individually start your own threads with a complete description of your issue.


----------

